# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Λευκές Συσκευές >  πρόβλημα με θερμάστρα υγραερίου

## enbi

καλησπέρα παιδιά, επειδή πρώτη φορά θα προσπαθήσω να επισκευάσω μια θερμάστρα υγραερίου, θα ήθελα μια βοήθεια εάν γίνεται. 
το πρόβλημα είναι οτι δεν κάνει σπινθηρισμό. φταίει δλδ ο σπινθήρας ή είναι κάτι άλλο?

----------


## takisegio

αλλαξε το σπινθηριστη-δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει

----------


## katmadas

Αν δεν υπαρχει δεν πειραζει βρες αυτους τους αναπτηρες που εχουν προεκταση για να βγαλουν την φλογα και βαζε την μπροστα με αυτον.
Ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?catid=127&pcatid=9&m=&l=1

Βγάλε μας και μερικές φωτογραφίες να δούμε τι σύστημα έχει για αναφλεκτήρα. Πάντως αυτός ο ηλεκτρονικός αναπτήρας λειτουργεί συνεχώς μέχρι να ανάψει (αναφλεγεί) το αέριο και κατόπιν σβήνει μόνο του με θερμική διαστολή . 
Ή ψάξε στο παραπάνω Link (πήγαινε σόμπες θερμάστρες υγραερίου) και αν συμπίπτει κάποιο ανταλλακτικό άλλαξε το

----------


## enbi

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ. απόψε θα πάω να το ανοίξω και θα δω τι έχει μέσα. πάντος πίστεύω οτι ο σπινθηριστης φταίει. και η λύση με τον αναπτήρα δεν είναι κακή ιδέα..

----------

